# my theory proposed to Dr. Sierra



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

this is my e-mail to Dr. Mauricio Sierra-Siegert regarding my theory, keep in mind this is only a brief overview.

TO: Mauricio Sierra-Siegert
FROM: Tommy <[email protected]>

i am sorry if i am being a pest, but if there is one person i feel i should consult about this, i believe it is you. upon further analysis i have concluded that the supplements i am taking have been effective due the fact their function has been to raise production and activity of acetylcholine and serotonin. thus potentially decreasing hyperactivity of dopamine. in short, what i have learned is that insufficient serotonin and an over abundance of dopamine could account for every aspect of dp. while the excessive dopamine would account for the distorted perception of reality, obsessive and compulsive thought/behavior, and increased irritability and aggression. the insufficient serotonin would account for, poor memory, lack of concentration, depression, anxiety, low energy, lack of motivation, and also the obsessive compulsive traits along with many other symptoms. by naturally increasing the serotonin we can alleviate the underlying symptoms while also regulating the balance of dopamine and serotonin, thus diminishing the distortion of reality. while i have been learning all of this through research, i have also been witnessing it in my own case along with a few others. meanwhile by raising the level of acetylcholine, we are able to increase awareness, memory, learning, concentration, and overall fine tune our sensory perception. overall i have been unable to disprove this theory, yet, have been able to prove it over and over again, i would greatly appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Quiet-Eyes (May 23, 2009)

What was his response? it would interest me as I have an appointment to see him in the coming weeks.

cheers


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=28&t=20824&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

here's a link to his reply.


----------

